# US M. balfouri owners: How many?



## xhexdx (Jan 19, 2009)

Curious how many of us living in the USA have M. balfouri.


----------



## mitchrobot (Jan 19, 2009)

ive got 2 small ones, dont think i could afford anymore


----------



## WARPIG (Jan 19, 2009)

I have two as well.:} 
A thread like this will come in handy in a couple of years and these beautuies start to mature.

PIG-


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 19, 2009)

have dozen or so, dont see them much :5:


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 19, 2009)

I _had_ one, just a wee sling, but it had a bad molt. After that, I haven't bought any super expensive T's


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 19, 2009)

zero.........lol


----------



## bamato (Jan 19, 2009)

A DOZEN or so?  If I had any of these.... I'd have a strict inventory.... lol


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, no kidding!  And because I never posted how many I have, I'll post now.

One.  Heh.  Oh, and I'm pretty sure mine is male, sexed by molt.  Waiting for the next one though to be sure.

--Joe


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 19, 2009)

I've got three of them somewhere around here...


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 19, 2009)

bamato said:


> A DOZEN or so?  If I had any of these.... I'd have a strict inventory.... lol


when you brake 2000 of any thing its hard to keep all that straight
I try my best after all its a hobby and I have full 3x job


----------



## sick4x4 (Jan 19, 2009)

i have some lol...when they go hiding, u tend to take them for granted....


----------



## JDeRosa (Jan 19, 2009)

How much do they cost? Like $500 a sling I heard.


----------



## jeff1962 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am waiting for you guys to breed some of these. Or whatever else it takes to bring the price down to what I am willing to pay for a T.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 19, 2009)

JDeRosa said:


> How much do they cost? Like $500 a sling I heard.


I've seen them for $250.  I think sellers price them so high b/c they dont want to give them up! lol


----------



## syndicate (Jan 19, 2009)

I will take a guess and say there's probably less than 100 balfouri in the USA currently.
-Chris


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 19, 2009)

syndicate said:


> I will take a guess and say there's probably less than 100 balfouri in the USA currently.
> -Chris


Yeah, with Anastasia owning 1/7 of them! :}


----------



## syndicate (Jan 19, 2009)

haha that sounds about right


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 19, 2009)

Really?, Chris, you think there is only 100 of them here in US?
I though it would be more then that


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 19, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> Really?, Chris, you think there is only 100 of them here in US?
> I though it would be more then that


Well, he did say LESS than 100. I'd say that pretty accurate guess.


----------



## syndicate (Jan 19, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> Really?, Chris, you think there is only 100 of them here in US?
> I though it would be more then that


Yeah I dont think theres really to many to be honest.As far as I know Frank and James are the only importers who have brought them in to the USA and with the small sizes of egg sacks produced its not to easy to obtain large quantities of them.Hopefully we'll see some produced over here in the future!
-Chris


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 19, 2009)

It sure would be nice for some of you Balfouri owners to post some pics so the rest of us can drool. :}


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=68228


----------



## RaginCajun (Jan 19, 2009)

I have one 2".  I believe its female. 






I agree with Warpig...we should keep track of all of their growths so that we can plan for breeding in the future.  We could start a balfouri club.


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 19, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I've seen them for $250.  I think sellers price them so high b/c they dont want to give them up! lol


Yup that's what I payed for mine shipped; the beauty of connections  Oh and I have uno.


----------



## Brian S (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone selling this species now? I would like a few


----------



## RaginCajun (Jan 19, 2009)

I believe Ken has one for sale. Not sure of any others right now.


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 20, 2009)

Brian S said:


> Anyone selling this species now? I would like a few


a few?!, wha did ya do rub a bank
or win a lotto


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 20, 2009)

heck i think buying a subfusca sling is expensive  i couldnt imagine spending 250 and up on a balfouri...wait yes i can lol.  but really thats extremely expensive for a bug if you think about it.


----------



## Quixtar (Jan 20, 2009)

Here's my 4" female:


----------



## bamato (Jan 20, 2009)

Man this species is really pretty......


----------



## GoTerps (Jan 20, 2009)

I have 4 at this point.  

My largest female (who was mated), died in a molt while I was away over the holidays  

Anyone need a mature male?

Eric


----------



## HnnbL (Jan 20, 2009)

subadult/adult FEMALE ! I think she is adult


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 20, 2009)

Eric,

I hope you can find someone with a female to breed that male with!  Good luck!

--Joe


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 20, 2009)

GoTerps said:


> I have 4 at this point.
> 
> My largest female (who was mated), died in a molt while I was away over the holidays
> 
> ...


My worst fear...losing a mature female of a rare species in a molt.
Sorry about that man...really sucks.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Philth has at least one adult female, I saw a couple of his breeding videos on youtube, but he told me the sac went bad.


----------



## Brian S (Jan 20, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> a few?!, wha did ya do rub a bank
> or win a lotto


You never know with me


----------



## Philth (Jan 20, 2009)

The Heartbreak Kid said:


> I'm pretty sure Philth has at least one adult female, I saw a couple of his breeding videos on youtube, but he told me the sac went bad.


I threw my old male back in with the female for a couple of months after that bad sac.  She hasn't molted in a long time but I would expect her to soon.  After that I will start looking for a fresh male as I only have 2 , My female and that old male.

Sorry to hear about your female Eric. It really blows, but is part of keeping live animals I quess.

Later, Tom


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Jan 21, 2009)

*1*

I have one...one of the few tarantulas I keep as my own pet.  I actually have if posted for a rediculous amount in hopes that it does not sell 

I also have an old chaco pet that we call old man as HE is going on 10.5 years now ...really old for a mature male.  Friendly and alive as ever though.


----------



## What (Jan 21, 2009)

For all the people in this thread... Please tell me you are taking meticulous records and will be willing in the future to perform line maintenance...

The genetic diversity of the specimens in captivity is very small, we do not want random pairings and eventual uniformity in the gene pool of the hobby... Specific lines *must* be kept and crossed to build genetic diversity from the tiny amount we currently have. This means documentation is a thing that every mating needs to have and this should never be gotten away from. 

While I doubt this is going to happen...when the species disappears from the hobby at least I will be able to say "told you so."


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 26, 2009)

i have a 1.75" s'ling.


----------



## Rochelle (Jan 26, 2009)

What said:


> For all the people in this thread... Please tell me you are taking meticulous records and will be willing in the future to perform line maintenance...
> 
> The genetic diversity of the specimens in captivity is very small, we do not want random pairings and eventual uniformity in the gene pool of the hobby... Specific lines *must* be kept and crossed to build genetic diversity from the tiny amount we currently have. This means documentation is a thing that every mating needs to have and this should never be gotten away from.
> 
> While I doubt this is going to happen...when the species disappears from the hobby at least I will be able to say "told you so."


Funny you should mention this...my Husband (jbrd) and I are currently working on a program that will be available to the public - for the sole purpose of providing a 'pedigree' line for T's. We'll keep you all updated as to the progress and ETA of it's finish.  

*Oh, and we have one. Her name is "My Precious" and we didn't pay a dime for her. We traded alot of roaches, instead.....:razz: :clap:


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 26, 2009)

Gah! Roaches? How many? 500,000? lol that would be awesome though. Imagine you only started off with $10 worth of roaches for your colony and are now trading them for uber rare Ts.


----------



## snakecollector (Jan 26, 2009)

*Balfouri*

I have one 2.5" female


----------



## Rochelle (Jan 27, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Gah! Roaches? How many? 500,000? lol that would be awesome though. Imagine you only started off with $10 worth of roaches for your colony and are now trading them for uber rare Ts.


_Pamper your roaches...loooove your roaches...spoil your roaches.... _They're 'money on the hoof', if you produce enough high quality stock. Skinny roaches don't count for nuthin.  
We have obtained nearly every single rare T. we own by trading our roach stock. The art of the trade is far more satisfying than merely kicking out bland cash.


----------



## james (Jan 27, 2009)

*balfouri*

Have to look at my numbers but I have probably brought in close to 100 myself. I have a handful of them but Dave Love stole another 25 from me that who knows where they ended up. The price is coming down in Germany so I'm sure we will see more but with Frank no longer importing and me doing a lot less there will be a lot less T's in general coming from Europe. I would take pictures but all mine sit and the base of the holes they make with lots of webbing and I can only get good pictures by digging them up.
James


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for continuing to post here, guys.  Good stuff. 

--Joe


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 28, 2009)

i got a new pic of mine:


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 5, 2009)

Just an update:  My male molted yesterday, 6/4/09.  I'll post pics once he hardens up.

--Joe


----------



## Hilikus311 (Jun 5, 2009)

uhhhh. . . im sorry, but what is so special about this T?  I can see what the big deal is w/ the P. metallica, but this one?  All i see w/ this T is a high price and the fact that it is rare, and i guess that is a blue color.  If this is all you want then get a cobalt blue or a Singapore blue. Anyway, just my lowly opinion from a nobody in these forums.  Peace 

~John


----------



## CodeWilster (Jun 5, 2009)

Hilikus311 said:


> uhhhh. . . im sorry, but what is so special about this T?  I can see what the big deal is w/ the P. metallica, but this one?  All i see w/ this T is a high price and the fact that it is rare, and i guess that is a blue color.  If this is all you want then get a cobalt blue or a Singapore blue. Anyway, just my lowly opinion from a nobody in these forums.  Peace
> 
> ~John


You sure about that? I agree P. metallica is nicer but I am assuming you have not seen a picture of an adult M. balfouri. I recommend that you google image search them and then see what the hype is, or I can send you a few pics of mine. Adults are absolutely beautiful and are definitely not "I guess" blue


----------



## Dave (Jun 6, 2009)

Hilikus311 said:


> uhhhh. . . im sorry, but what is so special about this T?  I can see what the big deal is w/ the P. metallica, but this one?  All i see w/ this T is a high price and the fact that it is rare, and i guess that is a blue color.  If this is all you want then get a cobalt blue or a Singapore blue. Anyway, just my lowly opinion from a nobody in these forums.  Peace
> 
> ~John


Following "supply and demand", this T has a high demand and a very limited supply. So the price is high. They're beautiful, sought after, and rare. This is what's so special about them. If A. lividum was just as rare, the price for one would be just as high. 
Threads like this are a very good idea to bring people together for the purpose of increasing the numbers and genetic diversity of a rare, beautiful animal. P. metallica is bred regularly in captivity, but other species need our collective efforts. 
The unfortunate thing is, the rare species that we consider "ugly, drab, or plain" and therefore less worth our time, may never be bred commonly in captivity which could ultimately save a species.


----------



## Hilikus311 (Jun 6, 2009)

Dave said:


> Following "supply and demand", this T has a high demand and a very limited supply. So the price is high. They're beautiful, sought after, and rare. This is what's so special about them. If A. lividum was just as rare, the price for one would be just as high.
> Threads like this are a very good idea to bring people together for the purpose of increasing the numbers and genetic diversity of a rare, beautiful animal. P. metallica is bred regularly in captivity, but other species need our collective efforts.
> The unfortunate thing is, the rare species that we consider "ugly, drab, or plain" and therefore less worth our time, may never be bred commonly in captivity which could ultimately save a species.


Well, i do see your point, but if someone was truely interested in saving the species (im sure there are pple out there) then they would IMO offer them up to the most responsible breeders, and most responsible T owners at a reduced price and make it easier to get this sp. up and going as far as Genetic diversity, and increase in numbers go. However, i suppose one could make the arguement that the stiff price already does this:? , but then why havn't the numbers exploded then? I dunno, i think im just jealous that i don't have one and won't have one for a while.  I do think the T is amazing looking, but not exactly the most beautiful; then again, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder"


----------



## Dave (Jun 6, 2009)

Hilikus311 said:


> Well, i do see your point, but if someone was truely interested in saving the species (im sure there are pple out there) then they would IMO offer them up to the most responsible breeders, and most responsible T owners at a reduced price and make it easier to get this sp. up and going as far as Genetic diversity, and increase in numbers go. However, i suppose one could make the arguement that the stiff price already does this:? , but then why havn't the numbers exploded then? I dunno, i think im just jealous that i don't have one and won't have one for a while.  I do think the T is amazing looking, but not exactly the most beautiful; then again, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder"


I agree that the price will limit ownership to the most dedicated hobbyist. It also gives a much higher vested interest to the owner, who will then be most likely to take excellent care of, and breed the species. With so much recent interest in this T, I bet in the next few years the numbers will increase and the price will come down.   Thanks for being honest about your feelings!


----------



## Paramite (Jun 6, 2009)

Move to europe. They are cheaper than P. metallica here. I recently saw one guy selling a juvenile female for 180 euros. 

I plan to buy one, when I see that kind of deal again.


----------



## Paramite (Jun 6, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> You sure about that? I agree P. metallica is nicer but I am assuming you have not seen a picture of an adult M. balfouri. I recommend that you google image search them and then see what the hype is, or I can send you a few pics of mine. Adults are absolutely beautiful and are definitely not "I guess" blue


Doesn't look that special to me. Some tarantulas will always get kind of a "gem" status. In those cases, the prices remain high even when they become more common. This is the case with P. metallica, though I agree they are absolutely gorgeous. I have a female myself.  But if you think about P. subfusca for example, most of the hobbyists agree that they look amazing. Still the prices have dropped in a short time. It just doesn't have the SUPERIOR TARANTULA status like the other two.

Edit: I should add that P. subfusca seems to be a much harder species to breed than the other two, so that isn't the case either.


----------



## Dave (Jun 6, 2009)

Paramite said:


> Doesn't look that special to me. Some tarantulas will always get kind of a "gem" status. In those cases, the prices remain high even when they become more common. This is the case with P. metallica, though I agree they are absolutely gorgeous. I have a female myself.  But if you think about P. subfusca for example, most of the hobbyists agree that they look amazing. Still the prices have dropped in a short time. It just doesn't have the SUPERIOR TARANTULA status like the other two.
> 
> Edit: I should add that P. subfusca seems to be a much harder species to breed than the other two, so that isn't the case either.


It's all supply and demand.  Just look at the ball python morphs for example. Normals go for $25. When pieds were first introduced by Pete, they were around $25,000! Today (more supply) you can buy one for $5,000 to $8,000. Maybe even cheaper, but they'll never be $25. Much higher demand.


----------



## Andy (Jun 6, 2009)

you forgot 0 ;P


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 6, 2009)

Andy said:


> you forgot 0 ;P


That's because I said *owners*.  If you don't have any, you're not an owner.


----------



## Andy (Jun 6, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> That's because I said *owners*.  If you don't have any, you're not an owner.



fool me


----------



## Dave (Jun 6, 2009)

Anyone else that owns M. balfouri care to contribute?


----------



## CodeWilster (Jun 7, 2009)

They look very special to me. Saying they are pretty is a matter of opinion and whether they are or not, expensive or cheap, rare or common, I would definitely want one in my collection. This one is very young and has only shown signs of blue since the last couple molts.


----------



## Dave (Jun 7, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> They look very special to me. Saying they are pretty is a matter of opinion and whether they are or not, expensive or cheap, rare or common, I would definitely want one in my collection. ...


Well stated!


----------



## mitchrobot (Jun 7, 2009)

IMO they are well worth the price  

i own 2 small ones and am now keeping 7 additional adults/sub adults.
out of the 9 i see much variation in their habits (some are ultra webbers and didnt end up tunneling, others have webbed very little and spend most of their time under the substrate)

they are also very easy to handle Ts IMO, ive held the MM quite a few times and havnt gotten even a threat display from him (shoot, my MM a purp is a demon compared to this guy) 

their colors are also a knock out  . IMO not many Ts can match these in terms of looks. 10/10 spider in my book.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 7, 2009)

Dare I ask where you live?


----------



## mitchrobot (Jun 7, 2009)

> Dare I ask where you live?


me? Napa Ca


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 7, 2009)

Not sure if you care about the Canadians  but I currently have 3, and always looking to add more.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 7, 2009)

I love the Canadians and their funny French accents! 

I'm just making a joke, nobody flame me.

Seriously, I'm glad you posted.  It's good to have an idea of how many are floating around.


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 7, 2009)

I like the french accent as well 
I don't have one, but I like it.
Also I'm sure you've already heard, but a fellow Canadian boad member had an M balfouri sac recently. I believe there were about 20-25 good eggs.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, Alain.  Lucky guy.  I'm jealous!


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 7, 2009)

I made sure I grabbed one while I could. 
I should have got a few more


----------



## AlainL (Jun 7, 2009)

fartkowski said:


> I made sure I grabbed one while I could.
> I should have got a few more


Chris,

If you want more, I can trade 2 balfouri for your encyocratella


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 7, 2009)

That is tempting Alain if I had more.
I only have one Encyocratella right now.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 9, 2009)

Just wanted to throw some pics up of my freshly molted male:


----------



## Dave (Jun 9, 2009)

Great pix!


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 9, 2009)

OK, Am not drunk
but every time I look at them things
reminds me ones in Germany I saw a very cute chick on the beach with extremely very hairy armpits  
Doh!


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 16, 2009)

My guy should be ready in about two molts; anyone with a female who will be ready in about a year?


----------



## WARPIG (Sep 16, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> My guy should be ready in about two molts; anyone with a female who will be ready in about a year?



How big is your male? I have two which seem to be growing at a snails pace. Both are a lil larger than 2", got them as lil nubs in Feb. 08'

PIG-


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 16, 2009)

My male is 3.5-4" I'd say; I'll try and get a measurement in a bit.


----------



## recluse (Sep 16, 2009)

Dont get my wrong I like M. balfouri but Encyocratella olivacea is my favorite must have.

Hans


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 11, 2009)

My male molted yesterday, and is now mature.  I'll get pictures in a few days, after he's hardened up.

Any updates from other U.S. balfouri owners?  I'm gonna post in the invertsonals here in a minute.


----------



## sinflspeed (Nov 11, 2009)

I have 1 but nowhere near breeding size.


----------



## Scorpendra (Nov 11, 2009)

sinflspeed said:


> I have 1 but nowhere near breeding size.


same here. but she laid down a mat, so i'm expecting her to molt one of these days.


----------



## joshuai (Nov 12, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> My male molted yesterday, and is now mature.  I'll get pictures in a few days, after he's hardened up.
> 
> Any updates from other U.S. balfouri owners?  I'm gonna post in the invertsonals here in a minute.


Cant wait for thoes pics, heard the males look awsome!!:drool:


----------



## UrbanJungles (Nov 12, 2009)

WARPIG said:


> How big is your male? I have two which seem to be growing at a snails pace. Both are a lil larger than 2", got them as lil nubs in Feb. 08'
> 
> PIG-


Sounds like you have slow growing females...who was stupid enough to sell you those?


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 13, 2009)

So since I can't vote a second time in this poll, I'll just put it here.

I got 10 more balfouri today. 

Gonna take pics of the male and post soon, too.


----------



## joshuai (Nov 13, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> So since I can't vote a second time in this poll, I'll just put it here.
> 
> I got 10 more balfouri today.
> 
> Gonna take pics of the male and post soon, too.


I hate you!:drool: :drool:


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 13, 2009)

Alright, here he is:


----------



## joshuai (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow looks like a sing blue crossed with a rose hair! Amazing Tarantula!! Hook me up with a couple future slings seriously! Ill start saving now!


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks. 

We'll see how things go.


----------



## joshuai (Nov 14, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Thanks.
> 
> We'll see how things go.


I hope they go very well!


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 18, 2009)

Pig,

How big are your girls?


----------



## just1moreT (Dec 20, 2009)

i have 1 one around a 1 inch now ,its a nail biter waiting to get it out of the sling stage


----------



## chris7033 (Jan 16, 2010)

1.3 atm. looking for another at some point.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 16, 2010)

just1moreT said:


> i have 1 one around a 1 inch now ,its a nail biter waiting to get it out of the sling stage


I know what you're talking about. Mine molted a while back, but I'm still on edge for her next one


----------



## Edd Eskimo (Jan 17, 2010)

I think James has Slings for sale for about 125 ea..i forgot how many he has... Personally I think my P.Metallica looks better  rather get another Metallica than that lol!!!


----------



## violentblossom (Jan 18, 2010)

Edd Eskimo said:


> I think James has Slings for sale for about 125 ea..i forgot how many he has... Personally I think my P.Metallica looks better  rather get another Metallica than that lol!!!


$125 isn't bad! Where is this? I might have a look.


----------



## Andrew273 (Feb 13, 2010)

I have one. Thinking it's a male but he tore up his last molt plus it was underground for like 2 months before I decided to give him a new container. He's only like 2" right now.


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 23, 2011)

It's been almost two years since I posted this poll...anyone have any updates, and are there any "new" M. balfouri owners around?

I'm down to three - one immature male and two unsexed juveniles.  Sold the others.


----------



## Formerphobe (Nov 23, 2011)

I have two unsexed.  Acquired both at the ATS Conference this past summer.  Got a deal on one and won the other in the raffle.     They are currently ~2.5".  Each has molted once since July.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 23, 2011)

I dont own any...  dont plan on buying any price is too high lol !! I got OBT's instead


----------



## Trogdora (Nov 23, 2011)

I also have an unsexed juvie I got at the ATS conference in July, I probably saw Formerphobe there. Little guy/girl is pushing 2.75" after one molt in my care.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 23, 2011)

well today i am the proud owner of a 2 1/4" male/female pair..


----------



## dactylus (Dec 8, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> It's been almost two years since I posted this poll...anyone have any updates, and are there any "new" M. balfouri owners around?
> 
> I'm down to three - one immature male and two unsexed juveniles.  Sold the others.


^
I have a small group that I acquired in 2008-2009, I still need to sex them.  They have some size to them now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Josh Craig (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's my fresh M. balfouri. Idk the sex bc I couldn't find the abdomen part of the molt.


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 23, 2012)

I have to revive this thread. I don't own any of these, but I found a VERY interesting thread, not in the US however. It may help you guys breed them.  *hint hint*

http://www.tarantulas.co.za/forum/tarantula-general/31023-monocentropus-balfouri-communal

Also going to post on the other thread linked from here.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 23, 2012)

Just read that the other day actually.   I also saw that someone was using my L. nigerrimum photo for their avatar! lol

Edit: Nvm, it's my pic of L. sp. "Borneo Black"


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 23, 2012)

Super cool stuff! I SO BADLY want a couple, but I don't see myself robbing a bank or winning any chance games... Lol


----------



## takelondon (Feb 23, 2012)

That is a truly amazing thread. We've got one unsexed M. balfouri that we bought from Rochelle because they are gorgeous, but upon reading that thread we now have many more reasons to love our M. balfouri, Avarice.

 - Sam


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 23, 2012)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Just read that the other day actually.   I also saw that someone was using my L. nigerrimum photo for their avatar! lol
> 
> Edit: Nvm, it's my pic of L. sp. "Borneo Black"





takelondon said:


> That is a truly amazing thread. We've got one unsexed M. balfouri that we bought from Rochelle because they are gorgeous, but upon reading that thread we now have many more reasons to love our M. balfouri, Avarice.
> 
> - Sam


Can't wait until I can get a few! I have to move out first though... :/


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have none but it's on my list.  Hopefully within the year


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm down to zero as well.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Feb 24, 2012)

Got 1 2" juvie.


----------



## aleks (Feb 25, 2012)

I have one , 2" female .


----------



## captmarga (Feb 27, 2012)

I know of a couple here locally,  and while I find them beautiful, I like to see my Ts.  I'm not ready to drop the cash on a spider I don't get to see.  My P. metallica remains my big-dollar spider, though I do sigh over (and cause a threat pose) one lovely one at the local breeder's place!

Marga


----------



## arachnidsrva (Feb 28, 2012)

I have close to a mature pair - and some 2" juvies - Talk about a threat-posture party.


----------



## Scarab (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi all

Been a while since I visited your stunning forum.

@ Robotponys - I adore your signature mate... classic !!

I have had some success in breeding these majestic spiders.  The link posted a few posts ago on the M balfouri communal will give a few hints and/or suggestions, but honestly, if anybody wants to know something that is not covered in that thread, I will gladly share some of my experiences, publicly or in private.

Back to the topic, I have 22 M balfouri, and counting...


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 28, 2012)

Scarab said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been a while since I visited your stunning forum.
> 
> ...


I love that quote from you!  

Personally I think it should be shared publicly so everyone can know. 
Great job with the M. Balfouri!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 28, 2012)

Robotponys said:


> Personally I think it should be shared publicly so everyone can know.


His breeding report is already public, it just requires a bit of searching to find.


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 29, 2012)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> His breeding report is already public, it just requires a bit of searching to find.


I think I've seen it (and the communal), but any questions people ask he should answer publicly. UNless it was answered in a previous thread.


----------



## Tonys spiders (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a 3.5" female. One of my favorites..


----------

